# I forgot to brag!!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Two weeks ago at the Ravenna Kennel Club, the import girl I have here, V Ambra vom Lastal SchH1 FH KKl1 went best of breed over another open bitch for her first point!

I achieved a lifetime goal by pointing an import in an AKC ring, so I'm pretty doggone happy. To top it off, it was my first BOB with a GSD (my first BOB ever was on a Viszla named Csonka).

Ambra will be shown again this weekend and we're hoping for more points  She will be exhibited in conformation Thursday and Monday, Friday and Saturday will be devoted to trying to get her first two legs for her CD ^_^

I will be handling Ambra for her owner at her breed survey next month


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Well congratulations for sure! Ambra is beautiful. Good luck this weekend. Maybe you are a winning streak this year!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw! Yay! Congratulations Ambra! More importantly congratulations Xeph!!

Good luck on everything this weekend!


----------



## Trzcina (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely GSD, and congrats on the points! I love GSDs, but find the AKC show lines... unappealing. So big congrats on pointing an import!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well, I have my two American girls (Yup, I own AKC show lines ) and Ambra entered for this weeks shows, so I hope one of em comes home with points  Don't care which one, lol


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!!  That is awesome news!!!! 

Good luck on getting more points and those CD legs!!!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

She is just a beautiful girl! I am so happy that you get to handle her!


----------



## Trzcina (Aug 9, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Well, I have my two American girls (Yup, I own AKC show lines ) and Ambra entered for this weeks shows, so I hope one of em comes home with points  Don't care which one, lol


Best of luck! 

(And it's not that I dislike all AKC show lines. I've met a few very nice dogs from them... I've just also met others that made me go "...Uh, okay then... sure that's a good GSD temperament..." Though at least some of those were the result of coercive, harsh training techniques, to be honest. And some -are- funky-looking imo, haha).


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

She's beautiful! Congrats


----------



## HC Robbie (May 31, 2012)

Well done!


----------

